# [MatLab] Signal erzeugen



## cthome (16. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich sitze gerade an einer Aufgabe und habe folgendes Problem:
Ich benötige zwei Signale wie sie im Anhang auf dem Bild dargestellt sind. Die Schwierigkeit ist es nicht das (in dem einen Fall) Sinus-Signal per MatLab zu erzeugen, sondern an der ersten (nullten) Stelle eine 12 einzufügen. Das gleiche Problem (Nullte-Stelle) habe ich auch bei Signal h4[k].
Außerdem weiß ich auch nicht, wie ich die Laufvariable k die mit dem Sinus multipliziert wird programmiere.
Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand gut mit MatLab aus und kann mir bei meinem Problem helfen.

Vielen Dank
Christian


----------



## Der Wolf (16. September 2010)

Hi,

ich verstehe glaube ich dein Problem nicht so ganz. Die Variable k kannst du doch in einer for Schleife oder ähnliches festlegen in der du für jedes neue k einmal die Funktion h3(k) oder h4(k) aufrufst. Du kannst dir doch 2 .m files für je eine Funktion schreiben und dann die 3 Fallunterscheidungen in der jeweiligen Funktion behandeln. 
Also 


```
if (k == 0)
 ...
elseif (k > 30) 
...
else
...
end
```

Gruß
Der Wolf


----------



## cthome (16. September 2010)

Hallo Der Wolf,

danke für deinen Tipp, ich habe nach etwas googlen auch die "überflüssigkeit" meiner Frage bemerkt 
Manchmal steht man einfach auf dem Schlauch.
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Der Wolf (16. September 2010)

Hi,

so war das nicht gemeint. Aber ich bin froh, dass ich helfen konnte.

Gruß
Der Wolf


----------

